# Mainboards



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich habe mich gerade neu im Forum angemeldet und habe eine frage...woran erkennt man ein gutes Mainboard und was ist der Unterschied zwischen den älteren und den neuen?


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

kennt sich denn keiner mit mainboards aus


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Dezember 2007)

Nicht so ungeduldig....ist ja erst ne Stunde rum.

So dann mal zu deiner Frage.

Unterschied zwischen älteren und neueren Boards:
Im Prinzip so gut wie alles.
- anderer Prozessor-Sockel (775......)
- anderer RAM (SDRAM, DDR1,DDR2.....)
- andere Schnittstellen für Erweiterungskarten ( ISA, PCI, AGP, PCIe)
usw.

So generell ein gutes Mainboard zu finden ist schwer.
Kommt halt auch drauf an was du damit vor hast.

Ich war eigentlich mit Asus und MSI Boards immer zufrieden

Michael


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

aha....es gibt ja mittlerweile quad core oder so was ist denn der unterschied zwischen quad cor und dual core


----------



## michaelwengert (21. Dezember 2007)

Die alten Prozessoren waren immer "Single Core"
Dort ist jeweils ein Hauptprozessor drauf

Bei einem "Dual-Core" sind dann quasi 2 Hauptprozessoren drauf
Bei nem "Quad-Core" dann 4 Stück

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mehrkernprozessor


----------



## USU (21. Dezember 2007)

Da hab ich noch eine Frage.Wie gut sollte meine Grafikkarte sein um Neuwertige Spiele zu spielen, besser gesagt die neusten Spiele zu spielen?


----------



## fluessig (22. Dezember 2007)

Um die neuesten Spiele mit voller Grafikpracht spielen zu können, kann eine Grafikkarte gar nicht zu gut sein. In der tat geht man im Highendbereich dazu über mehrere Grafikkarten parallel laufen zu lassen, d.h. du kaufst gleich zwei-/drei-/viermal die beste Grafikkarte. Hier ist der eigene Geldbeutel das Limit.

Generell fährt man derzeit mit Grafikkarten von nvidia besser. Unter einer Karte mit einem 8800 GT Chip solltest du gar nicht anfangen um aktuelle grafiklastige Spiele mit guten Einstellungen zu spielen. Wenn du sagst, du kannst auf volle Grafikpracht verzichten, erhöht sich das Spektrum an Möglichkeiten.


----------



## chmee (22. Dezember 2007)

Pauschal kann man sagen, dass aktuelle Spiele dafür verantwortlich sind, dass es so monströse Rechner gibt. 

Ergo->Für die neuesten Spiele sollte es die aktuellste Zusammenstellung sein. Reell betrachtet kann man Crysis etc. auch auf kleineren Rechnern spielen, aber die Gamer-Foren sind voll von Beiträgen, von Wegen, es sieht nicht aus, ist zu langsam etc..

Schau einfach bei einem PC-Verkäufer und wähle die teuersten Sachen aus, damit solltest Du recht einfach Deinen Spielerechner haben - und Dein Konto geleert.

mfg chmee


----------

